# Proofs from Photo Shoot



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 25, 2008)

As many of you will remember about 2 weeks again I posted that a professional photographer had contacted me and set up an appointment to come out and take pictures of some of our miniature horses to possibly use the photos in an upcoming miniature horse calendar.

Mark sent me approximately 50 proofs today and I'm just tickled pink! Here are some of the proofs.





.

Head down is Jr. then Promise and Rumour.






Rumour






Love, Rumour, Promise, Jr., Lil T






Promise











Rumour and Lil T.






Jr, Lil T, Promise, Rumour, Love






Jr



















Jr, Promise, Jinx






Lil T






Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 25, 2008)

Just Beautiful! You should be proud!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Sheryl!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love every single one of those pictures!!!! They just turned out so good!!!! Your babies are gorgeous and so is Mr. Jinx





PS -- getting ready to show H your pictures... Our "kids" could get together like for a family reunion... this one is that one's sister, that's her brother, etc. right on down the line there


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheryl,

Those are beautiful pictures and gorgeous horses! You should be very proud!

Barbara


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

I keep looking at all the pictures over and over and over and over....

I had to share this one of Lil T too.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh!!! I love that one, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 25, 2008)

Gorgeous photos !!!! Gorgeous horses !!! Love that lil T......


----------



## kayla221444 (Oct 25, 2008)

what cutties they all are!!!!


----------



## Mona (Oct 25, 2008)

Those a sure a wonderful group of photos Sheryl! My 2 favorites are the 5th and 7th ones down. And I absolutely LOVE Promise!!



They are all so pretty!


----------



## afoulk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheryl,

Those are great pictures. I like the ones on the hill.

Arlene


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheryl's got a BOAT LOAD of other ones from the shoot and they are all spectacular!!! She showed me her zip file of them and I bet she's going to be up all night looking through them. They're all so good!!!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Oct 25, 2008)

Those pictures are fantastic - great photographs of great horses!

They are all gorgeous, but I'm quite sure I can hear Promise

saying she wants to come live with me!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 25, 2008)

wow

great photos. very pretty horses

love them


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow! Just W O W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheryl,

Thanks for the beautiful show! I really like them.

I bet you ARE tickled. !!!!

I LOVE the sweet faces (and rears) and the fall colors and

the interesting elevations, just gorgeous.

I have a farm photo shoot on Maryland's Eastern Shore tomorrow..

(rained out today) I was excited about it,, but now I'm really anxious

to get there and start snapping! "))

~Sandy


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 25, 2008)

Great pictures and horses Sheryl. Have a hard time choosing which ones I like best. Love the one at the end with all the butts . You should be very proud of what you have accomplished.Now I am ready for a calender of the Shetlands.


----------



## twister (Oct 25, 2008)

Great pictures Sheryl and you have beautiful horses everyone of them. I love the pic of their butts





Yvonne


----------



## minih (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheryl, beautiful horses with a beautiful background! They all look great!


----------



## jrae (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh Sheryl, I love them! All of them....and of course the cute ones of Lil T. I'd love to order copies!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 25, 2008)

Great photos, i do think the first is my faverite though with the girls


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I'm still going back and looking at all the pictures, they're sooo cool. I'll have to post some more later on today.


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 26, 2008)

Love the pictures! Especially the one of Jr, Lil T, Promise, Rumour, and Love all standing side by side.



And the last one! You have beautiful horses, that calendar is going to look great.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. I'm still going back and looking at all the pictures, they're sooo cool. * I'll have to post some more later on today. :*OKinteresting


I agree!!! They are too good -- no fair if you hold out on everyone


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2008)

You have some beautiful minis!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, here are a few more.






Rhythm & Jinx






Rumour, Promise, and T






Jr and T


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 26, 2008)

Those look sooooooo good!


----------



## love_casper (Oct 26, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous sheryl!!!!!!!!

Jinx is such a cool horse, out with the babies and all.











Absolutely love Lil T, he's like a mini me to my Ghost.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 26, 2008)

Very, very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,I like them all,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,,T by far the best.


----------



## jrae (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW! These photos are great Sheryl. I just can't get over how well our Lil T is maturing. He reminds me more and more of his daddy in these photos! I appreciate all the compliments on him! 

Thanks so much for sharing them with us all!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 26, 2008)

Sheryl, That is going to be one Kick A calendar.....Beautiful Pictures of Beautiful Subjects!! I hope you have alot of wall space!! Heidi


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

Janet I agree 100% that T will mature build wise identical to his daddy. I can't believe no one has bought him yet. lol

Thanks again everyone for the compliments. I'm still going through the photos. lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2008)

They are so beautiful!!! And you know I love Lil T! If I didn't own two maternal sisters, Bomb Shell and Double Dipped (and niece, Cover Girl), I'd have snappend him up


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh that's right Cover Girl is related to T. I totally forgot.




Jill I'd say 75% or more of our kids are related one way or another. lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Oh that's right Cover Girl is related to T. I totally forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> Jill I'd say 75% or more of our kids are related one way or another. lol


_Well..._ you know that just means we both have awesome taste in horses


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 30, 2008)

Jill said:


> Irish Hills Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's right Cover Girl is related to T. I totally forgot.
> ...


Yes, exceptionally awesome taste.


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I'll say, Miss Sheryl, I do agree


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 30, 2008)

I must have missed this one



......what a bunch of great photos Sheryl!


----------



## maplegum (Oct 30, 2008)

These photos are amazing! I mean, I really enjoy seeing photos of horses all groomed and 'set up', but I much prefer these more 'natural' setting photos. They look as if they have a good life there!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 30, 2008)

Lovely photos!!! I wonder how many people looking at the calendar will know they are minis? Will it say? Does it matter?


----------



## Gizzmoe (Oct 30, 2008)

srry dbl post some how


----------



## Gizzmoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah that guys does awesome work. He has some prints up on his site of an old friend of mines horses. This shot though is of their now deceased Appaloosa Stallion - My Plaudit Skip. He was a very sweet boy and was a grandson of Prince Plaudit. He was in one of Mark's Calanders, his pic was also on one of the horse magazines and is also on a feed bag of a grain called Equistages. Some of those of you that got a TSC nearby probably has the feed lol.

http://www.markjbarrett.com/StockWebpages/...iginals/521.jpg


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 3, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 4, 2008)

The calendar will say Miniature Horse calendar.

The Barrett's just sent me a 2009 Barn Buddies calendar and it is too adorable!

Thanks again everyone for the compliments.


----------

